# First DH Bike?



## Konarider15 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, I was just wondering what a good first downhill bike would be for me. It would need to be able to jump well, and still take some rough DH runs. I was thinking maybe a used Kona Stinky, because of how cheap they are but im not sure what would be the best. Thanks


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

Konarider15 said:


> Hey, I was just wondering what a good first downhill bike would be for me. It would need to be able to jump well, and still take some rough DH runs. I was thinking maybe a used Kona Stinky, because of how cheap they are but im not sure what would be the best. Thanks


Good question. I'm relatively new to DH myself, having ridden XC/AM for over 16 yrs. I thought I could get away with a cheaper bike, so I purchased a Giant Faith 0. Don't get me wrong it's a decent bike, but I had real issues keeping up to my friends on their DH race bikes. My advice to you is to get a bike that meets your needs and don't compromise for a cheaper rig. If you do you're just wasting your money.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Stinky
Banshee scream
Big hit 
And many more. Get what you can afford. I'd suggest to get an upgradable frame. If you are looking to do more fr than dh consider a transition bottle rocket, dirtbag, and banshee wildcard as well


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

The Kona Stinky is always a favorite for recommending as a first dh bike. You can get a well-equipped one for pretty cheap probably and learn a lot on it. When you wreck, it's no big deal either. If you eventually decide to replace it you will probably be able to sell it without issue as well due to just how popular and versatile they are.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

I am no expert but I have my eye on a Trek Session 8


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

schlockinz said:


> Stinky
> Banshee scream
> Big hit
> And many more. Get what you can afford. I'd suggest to get an upgradable frame. If you are looking to do more fr than dh consider a transition bottle rocket, dirtbag, and banshee wildcard as well


if i were you i wouldn't get one of these. they are all very dated geo wise, all came with very cheap parts so that means they are going to start breaking on you very shortly and are all extremely heavy.

are you looking to start racing or more freeride. if you wanna race i would get an intense socom or newer v10 just not the carbon model. you can get both with a good build used on PB for pretty cheap and they are both light and very well equipped to race. the socom also jumps really well. if you wanna do more free ride and are very new to mtbing i would go with a used demo 8. the can take a **** load of abuse.

i don't know what your budget is but its not going to do you any good to buy an old shitty dh bike. now i am not saying go by a brand new m9 unless thats what you really want but you do wanna buy something thats going to last i.e. good solid frame solid components and probably the most important good suspension. when you do end up getting a bike you should go and have your rear shock serviced and front fork serviced as soon as you get it unless the seller has proof that he just did it. just my 2 cents but i have owned 4 dh bike and 2 of those were bought used.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I would say to try looking at something with a single crown, slack-ish geometry, and a short wheelbase.

Transition TR250, Specialized SX trail, etc. 

If jumps are a mandatory thing you might want to buy something that is designed with that in mind. A lot of dh bikes can jump well but are more intended for dh racing vs. playing around at a jump park. Most of these bikes will be easy to find used and won't cost an arm and a leg. They'll handle most any dh that you'll want to do but have a bit of versatility in them as well.


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

If you plan on riding a bike park with a shuttle/lift then don't waste your money on a FR single crown bike. Go ahead with a used dh race bike, lot of racer change their bike every year or two so if you are lucky you can grab a sweet deal. Brand doesn't matter as long as it is low and slack.


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

The Haunted said:


> If you plan on riding a bike park with a shuttle/lift then don't waste your money on a FR single crown bike. Go ahead with a used dh race bike, lot of racer change their bike every year or two so if you are lucky you can grab a sweet deal. Brand doesn't matter as long as it is low and slack.


My thoughts exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

mzorich said:


> if i were you i wouldn't get one of these. they are all very dated geo wise, all came with very cheap parts so that means they are going to start breaking on you very shortly and are all extremely heavy.


Never knew my wildcard had dated geo, or that a frame only bike had crappy parts speced on it...

Not everyone can afford the latest and greatest. There are a lot of decent used bikes out there, just make sure that they have been taken care of and have some decent parts with life left in them. You can still have fun with a 45lb DH sled, and if you get bit by the bug, then you can dump it and your not out a lot of cash.

As far as the dated design, old parts, and bad specs, I still ride an XC bike after 14 years with many of the stock components. I was told that they were crap then, and I can still spank the nay sayers with that old bike. It's got more to do with whose on top that whats underneath. I've got some old parts on my wilcard as well, they haven't started to hold me back yet so I'm not worried.

In the end, just make sure that you get a bike suited for what you want out of it. If you want FR, get a FR bike, if you want DH, get a DH bike. Most of them can play dual duty, just decide which part of the gravity ride you want to enjoy most.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Specialized Status maybe??
Sounds right up your ally.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbnozpikr said:


> The Kona Stinky is always a favorite for recommending as a first dh bike. You can get a well-equipped one for pretty cheap probably and learn a lot on it. When you wreck, it's no big deal either. If you eventually decide to replace it you will probably be able to sell it without issue as well due to just how popular and versatile they are.


very true,...I want to point out what another poster said about his Giant Faith 0. and not keeping up to my friends on their DH race bikes

don't worry about that...just keep building up your skills first then get a new bike in a year or year and half


----------



## HDDBooster (Feb 9, 2012)

schlockinz said:


> Stinky
> Banshee scream
> Big hit
> And many more. Get what you can afford. I'd suggest to get an upgradable frame. If you are looking to do more fr than dh consider a transition bottle rocket, dirtbag, and banshee wildcard as well


Id go with this 100%


----------



## mewsck (Feb 9, 2012)

arent the old kona frames pretty shitty though?


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

mewsck said:


> arent the old kona frames pretty shitty though?


yes full of shitty parts as well.

i understand why people say get a say get one for your first bike but i don't agree with it, my first mt bike was a kona stuff. yes it was my first mt bike but i had been on a bmx for years before that. the bike lasted me about 7 months and i probably spent as much as the bike was worth on fixing it all the time. my first dh bike was a gen 1 v10. i got it about a year after they came out from a local pro. the bike was top of the line and had great parts. the thing never broke. my point. the first mt bike doest need to be some beat up low grade bike. it can actually take away from the sport and for someone who wants to get into it


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very true,...I want to point out what another poster said about his Giant Faith 0. and not keeping up to my friends on their DH race bikes
> 
> don't worry about that...just keep building up your skills first then get a new bike in a year or year and half


I guess what I failed to mention is the physical exhaustion I experienced riding a bike with inferior suspension, less rake and a shorter wheel base. I don't know I guess its personal preference, but I would sooner be a little less tired when I'm about to hit a trail feature. I think investing in a decent bike is cheap insurance and your skill level will improve more quickly.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

where are you going to ride?
if it's nasty natural terrain with tight switchbacks a low, long slack bike may not be the ticket. A freeride bike with sharper handeling and more room under the bottom bracket may be the ticket. If you want to earn your turns on occassion, then the freeride bike may be more attractive as well.
if it's lift access to maintained/groomed fast and flowy trails, a proper DH bike would be sweet for handeling the higher speeds. And, if you are in tremendous shape, there are guys running AM 1 x 9/10 gearing on their DH sleds and doing just fine in the climb/pedal department.

As said above, the rider is the biggest difference. When I rode DH often on my freeride bike, the only thing that held me back was getting aroundguys on DH sleds... now that I don't ride often, and rarely DH, those guys are out of sight... along with some folks on light 6" am rides.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Northender said:


> I guess what I failed to mention is the physical exhaustion I experienced riding a bike with inferior suspension, less rake and a shorter wheel base. I don't know I guess its personal preference, but I would sooner be a little less tired when I'm about to hit a trail feature. I think investing in a decent bike is cheap insurance and your skill level will improve more quickly.


new riders won't know the difference...here in lies the whole story....no use spending extra money, thrashing a bike as you learn. Just ride a cheaper bike and when your riding ability is getting held back (your skills out perform bike)...that is when you buy a new bike


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> new riders won't know the difference...here in lies the whole story....no use spending extra money, thrashing a bike as you learn. Just ride a cheaper bike and when your riding ability is getting held back (your skills out perform bike)...that is when you buy a new bike


I agree


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> new riders won't know the difference...here in lies the whole story....no use spending extra money, thrashing a bike as you learn. Just ride a cheaper bike and when your riding ability is getting held back (your skills out perform bike)...that is when you buy a new bike


When you say "new riders" do you mean new to gravity riding or new to cycling? I'm relatively new to gravity and I can tell the difference in bikes. I understand what your saying, but I wasn't suggesting that one need spend a small fortune to get a *decent* bike.


----------



## Alazamanza (Feb 21, 2012)

get a canyon... new dh bike that wont depreciate much cos you can get one with fox suspension, shimano shifting kit and avid brakes with sun wheels and maxxis tyres for as little as 1680 NEW its ridiculous value!!! all tried and tested kit on a german made frame for pennies... only downside is you cant try one in a shop before you buy


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

Alazamanza said:


> get a canyon... new dh bike that wont depreciate much cos you can get one with fox suspension, shimano shifting kit and avid brakes with sun wheels and maxxis tyres for as little as 1680 NEW its ridiculous value!!! all tried and tested kit on a german made frame for pennies... only downside is you cant try one in a shop before you buy


Wow! They make some nice rigs.


----------



## Konarider15 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the input. I think I am definantly going to start on something cheaperlike a kona stinky or something else cheap, but then next season i am going to upgrade probably to a demo 8. Once again thanks for all the Input!


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

personally I never liked kona's stuff. 
older giant faith, link flipped
older turner DHR, frame drilled
IH sunday 
IH Kumicho
intense M1

all those can be had cheap and ride great. get whatever seems to be in the best condition that you can afford.


----------



## Konarider15 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was really only leaning towards the kona because they are everywhere, so i would be able to get one easier but ill definitely look for one of those.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Konarider15 said:


> I was really only leaning towards the kona because they are everywhere, so i would be able to get one easier but ill definitely look for one of those.


There's nothing wrong with Kona. I used to own one, a good friend of mine used to own one (for sale right now), and as mentioned previously, they are relatively cheap and will take a beating and then come begging for more.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry guys but I'm going to do a quick hijack... I'm going to buy my first DH bike this spring as well. Any complaints against a Trek Session 8?


----------

